# On the verge of another northern.



## mopac

Like the title says I have found a northern I like. About to pay too much for another northern. After my casino win I want to treat
myself to another northern and another K5. I am a sucker for
nice bold cab numbers and tender graphics. This northern has
both. Great paint. Everything original. Supposedly runs and smokes. Seller says it could use some lube, so probably does
not run great. You have to "read in" everything a seller says. Like"untested" means they tried to run it and it didn't run. I am taking flyernuts word that he sees no difference between small motor and large motor. This northern has the small motor. Its a 332AC and seller says it only came with a small motor (1951). I do not know. My other northern is 336 and I wanted a different number.
Maybe a K335 would have been better. The 332AC has link coupler. Either is fine with me. A bunch of northerns for sale right now. Many repaints and not many with nice bold cab numbers and original paint. The 332AC I am trying to buy will get a new wire harness shortly after arriving (if I get it). It has the original cloth wiring and fuzzy as can be. Seller
did offer (or make offer). So of coarse I offered 50.00 less than buy it now price. Seller countered with 22.00 off. I declined his counter. I looked at pictures again, still nice looking so I went up 22.00 but I am done at that. He says he has another offer. Good for him. Not getting into a bidding war. There will be another if I don't get this one. If I get it I will for sure post it in what have you added to your roster.


----------



## AmFlyer

The 332AC is likely a 1951, the best of the link coupler versions. They all have small motors. Large motors were phased in with PullMor on the knuckle coupler engines. Buy it!


----------



## mopac

I should have took sellers counter offer. We are 7.00 apart. Kinda stupid but I get stubborn sometimes. it is 1951 and nice. All original. She is a beauty. Not perfect
but nice. I might lose it over 7.00. Still waiting to here back from seller. I just hate
paying this much for the smaller motor. Its all most the same price I paid for my 336
with large motor. Seems 336 is more plentiful. I will buy it if I get another chance.
I could pay the BUY IT NOW price and get it but will wait. I bet he does have another
buyer. If I lose it I lose it. There will be more.

Why do all the big train houses get all the nice northerns. Big train houses normally cost more. My 336 came
from Marty's Trains in NY. This 332AC is at Lone Star Trains in Tx. They do get some nice trains. 

This 332AC comes with a repro wrapper and repro box. Wrapper and box means nothing to me. A repro is
a repro and an original is pretty well rotted by now. Cardboard does not last like diecast does. LOL.

I have plenty of spare parts for small motor. I do not have any spare parts for large motor.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> I have plenty of spare parts for small motor. I do not have any spare parts for large motor.


I see that large Motors are going for $125 on eBay. I paid less than $90 for a Can Motor and Dalee kit. I am quite happy with the conversion, speed and performance. I haven't decided on what to do with my Large Motor. Because I am not a "collector", it doesn't matter a lot to me whether it is all original or not. Maybe we could do a trade if you wanted a Large Motor. Whatever Mopac, get what you want and don't worry about the costs.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jwh2000

I installed a Can Motor and Dalee kit in one of mine. It runs great and smokes really well. I used the half speed motor.


----------



## flyguy55

Mopac if your deal falls through and you want a 336 large motor I have one you may be interested in.I am putting one together for an upcoming train show and in final stages of completion.Its is not mint but has original paint and graphics.I have it running and reversing but I like to put some running hours on any rebuild and haven't done so yet.Just a thought...


----------



## AmFlyer

In my experience a 1951 332AC in excellent or better condition is harder to find than a similar 336. The small vs large motor is not relevant for a 332AC since they did not come with PullMor.. It come down to whether you want link or knuckle coupler engines.


----------



## mopac

AmFlyer thanks for info. Still have not heard from seller. Kinda hope I get this beauty.

Broke I thought about your large motor but that would put way too much money in
a 332AC. I can live with a small motor.

Flyguy55 I have a 336 with large motor. I try to not have multiples of same cab number.

Jwh2000 I have a 282 that was giving me fits and I thought about a can motor for it. After
many years I found the problem. It had a bad armature. I never suspected the armature because
it checked out with a multimeter.


----------



## mopac

WOOHOO!!!!!

I just looked on ebay. I did get the 332AC. Need to send some money. I will post pics when I get it. Almost lost it over 7.00.

Sometimes I get cheap. LOL, but sometimes I save 7.00.


----------



## flyernut

I have the 332AC, the K335, and a 336. Of course the 336 has the large motor, and the other 2 have the small motor.. I also have all the cars for each engine, 3 complete sets. Like I've stated before, I can't tell the difference in pulling/running from the large motor vs. small. When I got my 332AC someone installed the air chime whistle in the tender, and I removed it as it made one heckava racket while running, and it didn't run very well anyways.The other 2 Northerns have the air chime whistle.. I paid $375 for my K335, $250 or so for the 332AC, and a whole $170 for the complete set on the 336.. What's the price on the 332AC MOPAC, if I may ask??


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!
> 
> I just looked on ebay. I did get the 332AC. Need to send some money. I will post pics when I get it. Almost lost it over 7.00.
> 
> Sometimes I get cheap. LOL, but sometimes I save 7.00.


Good for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mopac

flyernut, I did not get a deal on either northern. But, they are both nice units.
I paid 390.00 for the 336 and 372.00 for the 332AC. When I run them I think
cost is ok. When they are in a box I think 'what were you thinking". LOL.

Neither one of my northerns have pulmor wheels. That is one thing I wish they had. 
Maybe someday I will install pulmors on them.

A K335 was another engine I was watching for.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> flyernut, I did not get a deal on either northern. But, they are both nice units.
> I paid 390.00 for the 336 and 372.00 for the 332AC. When I run them I think
> cost is ok. When they are in a box I think 'what were you thinking". LOL.
> 
> Neither one of my northerns have pulmor wheels. That is one thing I wish they had.
> Maybe someday I will install pulmors on them.
> 
> A K335 was another engine I was watching for.


In my opinion, you paid a decent price. You never know what the market brings..When I buy a engine, I buy the best one I can afford. At least that way it will hold it's value a little better...Or in the opposite end, I like basket cases too!! You did all-right.


----------



## mopac

Well, I paid the load and they are not money makers but I should be able to get most of my money back. The nice ones do bring more money. I like nice so I pay the money.
At least I did not buy them untested. The 336 runs great and all I have done to it is a
new harness. I should take it apart and service everything. Seller says the 332AC runs good and smokes good. We shall see.


----------



## mopac

On the 336 I did remove the grease pan and added some grease to the gear and 
a drop of oil to all wheel axles. I have not touched the motor.

332AC is paid for and I am heading to the casino. I have some Free Money to spend today.
If I win maybe another new AF steamer. Probably not but you never know.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> On the 336 I did remove the grease pan and added some grease to the gear and
> a drop of oil to all wheel axles. I have not touched the motor.
> 
> 332AC is paid for and I am heading to the casino. I have some Free Money to spend today.
> If I win maybe another new AF steamer. Probably not but you never know.


Win some for me!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cramden

That's a good price for a 332AC. As Tom stated they are harder to find then the 336, especially in nice condition. I've watched lonestartrains for a few months now because they bought someones Flyer collection. They state that it was a trailer load of trains. A lot of boxed sets and nice individual items have been posted in the last few months. Train City,(choochoo auctions,) also bought another collection recently that they have been posting. Some real uncommon and rare items and boxed sets.


----------



## mopac

Back from casino. I did not win Broke. I did good for awhile and then stayed on
a bad machine too long. Lost all my free money and a very nice Hudson also.
Well, a very nice Hudson and a so so 302. LOL.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Back from casino. I did not win Broke. I did good for awhile and then stayed on
> a bad machine too long. Lost all my free money and a very nice Hudson also.
> Well, a very nice Hudson and a so so 302. LOL.


That is why I am glad that I am two hours away from the Nevada border.:laugh: They even took my drivers license from me because of my vision (20/400 & 20/50). So I can't even drive and the wife won't take me.:smilie_daumenneg: But, knowing my bad luck, I shouldn't even try.:laugh::laugh::laugh: I am glad that you are enjoying yourself!:smokin:
Fred


----------



## mopac

Here is the ebay listing for my 332AC. It is by no means perfect.
But it does appear nice. Seller grades it a C7. Wheels are greasey.
I will get some new eccentric bolts and shine up the side rods 
and the hand rails. Maybe some new numbers for the number boards. It can easily made to look nicer even.
Lots of pics. It says sold for 399. It was 372.00

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1...sh=item48b4fe78fd:g:uRQAAOSw3mNbzEmY#viTabs_0


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Here is the ebay listing for my 332AC. It is by no means perfect.
> But it does appear nice. Seller grades it a C7. Wheels are greasey.
> I will get some new eccentric bolts and shine up the side rods
> and the hand rails. Maybe some new numbers for the number boards. It can easily made to look nicer even.
> Lots of pics. It says sold for 399. It was 372.00
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1...sh=item48b4fe78fd:g:uRQAAOSw3mNbzEmY#viTabs_0


It looks better than my 336. 
I see that it has a DC motor. How hard is it to change to a Universal motor?


----------



## mopac

Why do you say it has a DC motor. It is a 332AC.
Specs say - power supply AC


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Why do you say it has a DC motor. It is a 332AC.


"Up for consideration is an American Flyer Lines 332 Northern Union Pacific 4-8-4 Steam Locomotive and Tender. This is the DC version and it's in very good condition. It ran and smoked when bench tested. The tender has all of it's steps. Selling as is so please review photos for overall condition and details of item. Thanks for looking."


----------



## mopac

I saw that description on one of the 332s but that is not from mine.
This one has the universal motor. I relooked at my listing and that wording is not in there.
I am sure the DC motors are fine but I prefer to stay AC power.

I have run my 282 on DC. I really saw no difference. No more or less power of the motor.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Here is the ebay listing for my 332AC. It is by no means perfect.
> But it does appear nice. Seller grades it a C7. Wheels are greasey.
> I will get some new eccentric bolts and shine up the side rods
> and the hand rails. Maybe some new numbers for the number boards. It can easily made to look nicer even.
> Lots of pics. It says sold for 399. It was 372.00
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1...sh=item48b4fe78fd:g:uRQAAOSw3mNbzEmY#viTabs_0


Maybe the link is wrong.:laugh: What ever, it still looks good!


----------



## mopac

Broke, I am thinking the link may be screwy. I see my listing and you are seeing something different. LOL, Both 332s.

Maybe since I won it only I can see it.

Oh well, I will post pics when I get it.

You might find it in completed listings. It has ending today's date. I saw it there.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Here is the ebay listing for my 332AC. It is by no means perfect.
> But it does appear nice. Seller grades it a C7. Wheels are greasey.
> I will get some new eccentric bolts and shine up the side rods
> and the hand rails. Maybe some new numbers for the number boards. It can easily made to look nicer even.
> Lots of pics. It says sold for 399. It was 372.00
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1...sh=item48b4fe78fd:g:uRQAAOSw3mNbzEmY#viTabs_0


That's a nice engine!! You did well, and didn't overpay a dime.. I would have bought it in a heart-beat.


----------



## mopac

Flyernut, are you seeing a 332AC from LoneStarTrains?
Broke is seeing a 332DC.

I think my engine is from that large collection cramden was talking about.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Flyernut, are you seeing a 332AC from LoneStarTrains?
> Broke is seeing a 332DC.


I was going to ask you about it being a DC vs AC, but I went further into the ad, and saw your engine.It's beautiful.


----------



## mopac

I guess my link I posted is not showing my engine. When I click on the link the
correct loco shows up. Weird. must be some ebay thing. My engine is in completed listings.

I checked my buy again and the letters DC do not appear.


----------



## cramden

Link works for me. I'm not sure why Fred is seeing a different 332. Yours is a 332AC as marked on the cab. Here is a picture from the listing. I believe it is part of that collection that was bought.


----------



## mopac

That is it cramden. Thanks.

Click on cramden's photo for larger version.


----------



## mopac

Not sure, but it looks like a couple touchups in center of boiler. People should not try to touchup these engines. It always shows up. I will see when it gets here. The rest of loco
looks like a repaint but it isn't. Lettering is extremely sharp.


----------



## cramden

Maybe just oil residue from handling, but still a nice example with clean graphics and nice paint. Enjoy it.


----------



## mopac

Thanks cramden. I am starting to not feel bad about the price.
Ready to get it. No tracking number yet so it will be a few days
before I get.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I went back and looked at the original link that Mopac posted and now it still shows a DC. This is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/American-F...4-8-4-/323507930171?oid=312274221309#viTabs_0
I do not know why it is different except for the eBay gods are messing with my mind. And that is not hard to do...hwell: Anyway, I'm happy that your roster is growing with another nice Northern!


----------



## mopac

LOL. How one link could be totally different I do not know. Very strange. Broke, I think
flyernut is seeing what you are seeing. I clicked on the link you posted and that is not
my new choo choo. So far cramden and me are seeing correct engine. No biggie. I will
post pics of the new one parked along side of 336. I now see why you asked about DC.


----------



## cramden

When I click on the original link it takes you to the other listing since the original listing is sold. If you scroll up to the top of the page it should show the sold listing in a small box. Click on the bar that says "see original listing" and it will show the listing that mopac bought. Ebay automatically shows a suggestion or similar item when the original listing is sold or ends. Fred, the link you posted is not the same as the one mopac posted. Find mopacs listing and click on that.


----------



## mopac

Thanks for explaining cramden. Makes more sense. I clicked on Broke's link.
Sure enough at the top of page is a bar "see original listing". Sorry for the
confusion guys. I thought it would work. I posted the link because seller had a lot of pics in the listing.
My link works for me. I guess because I am buyer.


----------



## mopac

Posted by Broke-
Anyway, I'm happy that your roster is growing with another nice Northern! 

Yes, roster is growing and not sure why I need more. LOL, maybe flyernut could
answer that question.


----------



## mopac

We have all stated we wonder about the little boys that received these AFs as gifts.
Those little boys are all grown and are old. They probably wonder about the guys
that have their choo choos. Sucks to be them. LOL.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> We have all stated we wonder about the little boys that received these AFs as gifts.
> Those little boys are all grown and are old. They probably wonder about the guys
> that have their choo choos. Sucks to be them. LOL.


All of my child-hood trains were sold to a guy locally. Dad's been dead now for 16 years so I can't ask him,lol.. I replaced all the trains I had as a kid..


----------



## mopac

I guess I was kinda deprived when I was a kid. I only had one train and it was used when
I got it. I do feel lucky because I still have that one train. The original owner has passed
away. He got it for Christmas.


----------



## mopac

I hope you guys don't mind me telling a story about the original owner of my 282.
He was older than me. When I was seven he was driving. He was notorious for
driving fast. So was my dad. He asked my parents if I could go somewhere with him.
My parents told him to not drive fast with me in the car. I sorta got him in trouble.
When we got back I said " daddy, all the way over". Talking about the speedometer.
Something I had learned from my dad.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> I guess I was kinda deprived when I was a kid. I only had one train and it was used when
> I got it. I do feel lucky because I still have that one train. The original owner has passed
> away. He got it for Christmas.


And you think that you were deprived when you were a kid? When I was a kid, my parents would send me to the movie matinee and then they would move...:laugh::laugh::laugh:
However, I did get an AF train set in the 40's. I cannot remember what it was although. My Dad was in the military and we moved every two or so years. (The whole family in this case) As a result, many treasures were always left behind.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Jwh2000

That sucks! My ex wife sold all my trains and my dads trains when we split up. I lost all of what I tried to keep!


----------



## mopac

Broke, I moved a lot also. I tell people my dad was on the run. By the time I was in 8th
grade I was in my 11th school. He was a trouble shooter for the company he worked for.
When things cleaned up we were on to another city. I did get to see much of central US.
From the upper peninsula of Mich. down to Tx. 2 cities in Oh, Kentucky, W Va, Il, And
of coarse Missouri. The moving ended in Missouri.

Jwh2000 that really sucks. I always observed its cheaper to keep her. I didn't say it was easy.

Broke, my parents would threaten me that one day I would come home from school and
they would be gone. I don't remember being worried about it. Kids today couldn't make it
with parents back then. They did it to toughen you up.


----------



## mopac

Just my luck. Ebay came out with a 10% coupon the day after I paid for the 332AC.
Would have saved me 37.00. The coupon would have worked on my new engine. I
did get a 10% off my 336. It did help me pull the trigger.


Coupon expired at 8:00 AM Eastern this morning 10/26/18, so don't go looking for it.


----------



## dooper

Well, some of us never had a train as a child. Maybe that is why I have so many today. I guess the old saying is true, the only difference between men and boys is the cost of their toys.


----------



## AmFlyer

I had Gilbert trains a child but still wanted more, and more and more as an adult. I have grown older but apparently have not grown up.
I have not been posting much because we are in Waikiki on vacation for 9 days. I come straight back to Chicago to attend S Fest, then go home. I hope some of you will also be at S Fest. It is the best dedicated S gauge event.


----------



## JMedwick

Actually, what is s fest like? I hadn’t heard of it before and the website seems light on the info. In particular, what are the clinic topics?


----------



## mopac

northern is on its way, Delivery due tues.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> northern is on its way, Delivery due tues.


I am almost excited as you, Mopac! Keep us posted and with photos.


----------



## mopac

Thanks Broke. I will get pics. Getting a little concerned about seller saying it might
be a little dry and recommended it be lubed. Although he says he tells buyers that
on all old AF steamers. So maybe it is nothing. I have a 290 that sounds like dry gears running. I lubed it and it sounds the same. Probably the mesh with axle gear and worm
gear. One of the pics in the listing shows the axle gear and it looks a little worn to me.
If it makes any noise I might try an armature and worm gear change. I got a great deal
on 2 new never used armature and worm gear. If part numbers are the same I can make a swap. I know the 2 new ones end I think in 177. I got them from a train store
that closed business. They are right part number for 282s, which is why I bought them.
I could at least make one of the gears new. I would think armature shims could make a difference in the mesh.


----------



## dooper

JMedwick said:


> Actually, what is s fest like? I hadn’t heard of it before and the website seems light on the info. In particular, what are the clinic topics?


I assume that the S Fest is more like a convention with displays, clinics, and S scale items for sale. I am going to my first one, so I will know more after next Saturday.


----------



## mopac

Just got a phone call that I will have a package delivery tues. It will require a signature.
That's why Fed Ex called. I will have to stay home till it arrives. So going to do a little running around today. And replace rear brake pads on my explorer. Will be 70 today.
Warm enough to work on the car. Time for plates so need a state inspection. I put new
pads on the front last week and it needs pads on the rear. I have an exhaust leak also.
Just need to tighten bolts where converters bolt to exhaust manifold. No biggie. For
some reason bolts keep backing off after about 2 months. Maybe no locking washers.

I understand why seller wants a signature. Just so I can't say I did not get. But I hate
required signatures. My front porch is safe and no one is going to steal a package. I
sit 120 feet back from road and it is rural. Not enough houses on my road for thief to
hit. Well, at least Fed Ex called. Wonder what the package could be?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Just got a phone call that I will have a package delivery tues. It will require a signature.
> That's why Fed Ex called. I will have to stay home till it arrives. So going to do a little running around today. And replace rear brake pads on my explorer. Will be 70 today.
> Warm enough to work on the car. Time for plates so need a state inspection. I put new
> pads on the front last week and it needs pads on the rear. I have an exhaust leak also.
> Just need to tighten bolts where converters bolt to exhaust manifold. No biggie. For
> some reason bolts keep backing off after about 2 months. Maybe no locking washers.
> 
> I understand why seller wants a signature. Just so I can't say I did not get. But I hate
> required signatures. My front porch is safe and no one is going to steal a package. I
> sit 120 feet back from road and it is rural. Not enough houses on my road for thief to
> hit. Well, at least Fed Ex called. Wonder what the package could be?


Happy birthday youngster!:smilie_daumenpos: What better way to spend the day waiting for the Northern!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac

Actually Broke I meant the temperature will be 70, not me. LOL.
2 more years for that.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Actually Broke I meant the temperature will be 70, not me. LOL.
> 2 more years for that.


I thought that seemed a little old for you.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Did the package arrive yet?


----------



## AmFlyer

Sounds like it was a very nice fall day in Missouri. Like you I really hate signature required deliveries. I quit repairing my own cars 20 years ago, there are other things I would rather do like keeping my American Flyer trains in good running condition. Plus with all the business travel I did and now other travel I am away from home about 120 days a year. Oh, its 85 here in Waikiki today!


----------



## flyernut

AmFlyer said:


> Sounds like it was a very nice fall day in Missouri. Like you I really hate signature required deliveries. I quit repairing my own cars 20 years ago, there are other things I would rather do like keeping my American Flyer trains in good running condition. Plus with all the business travel I did and now other travel I am away from home about 120 days a year. Oh, its 85 here in Waikiki today!


Ya, that's it, rub it in....46 here, and rainy....


----------



## mopac

I have come to the conclusion Fed Ex is very inefficient and they are messing up
my whole day. Fed Ex usually comes around 11:00 am, UPS around 5:00pm. My
northern has not showed up yet. 3 Fed Ex trucks have gone past my house today.
Tracking says it will be delivered today.


----------



## mopac

LOL, the 4th Fed Ex truck has gone by. And that is just the ones I have seen.
They are inefficient. I have to stay home. Phone call said if I miss them I will
have to pick it up at a Fed Ex store. I will not be happy if I have to drive somewhere
to pick it up. It better come today. Tomorrow is casino day LOL. Could the holiday shipping already started? They appear busy.


----------



## Jwh2000

Good luck. It seems that everytime I am waiting for something It shows up late in the day. What I hate is when an email says it has been delivered and I did not get it.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> LOL, the 4th Fed Ex truck has gone by. And that is just the ones I have seen.
> They are inefficient. I have to stay home. Phone call said if I miss them I will
> have to pick it up at a Fed Ex store. I will not be happy if I have to drive somewhere
> to pick it up. It better come today. Tomorrow is casino day LOL. Could the holiday shipping already started? They appear busy.


Reminds me of the old joke about FedEx and UPS merging to form FedUp.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## AmFlyer

When a package must be sent signature required I have the sender use the guaranteed by 10am option. Sometimes I have to pay an upcharge but my day is more valuable to me than the small additional cost. Saves a lot of aggravation as well. 
I like the old joke.


----------



## mopac

Good one Broke.
Jwh2000, I have had that happen twice. Both was USPS. On a Friday mail comes
and no package, I check tracking and it says delivered to front porch. It wasn't on
my porch. Nothing Saturday. Monday it showed up and had not been opened. All
weekend I was imagining some kid playing with my choo choo. The other time it
was a package for my son. It was an expensive baseball card. A Mickey Mantle card I think. Tracking said delivered. I went to post office and they called the mailman and
told him to find it and bring it to my house. I think within 2 hours I had it. Tracking
for my northern says it was put on the truck around 7:00 am this morning. At least
tracking does not say delivered.

AmFlyer, they have totally screwed my day. After 5:00 now. It won't do any good but they will get a nasty email with tracking number. If it don't come today I will demand them to refund my shipping charge. I will not be here tomorrow.
Driver must have missed it on his truck.


----------



## dooper

The USPS said they delivered an engine to me. Filed a claim with the USPS, and in a few days they said that they verified it was delivered. I am still waiting.


----------



## mopac

5:27 and it is here. I asked driver where have you been, you guys are usually here around 11:00am. He said it was put on wrong truck. Going to open it up now. I
doubt I will get pics tonight. Maybe when I get back from casino tomorrow. I don't even have a floor layout to try it on. Dang tomorrow will be busy LOL. Box looks in good shape.

Good luck dooper. Idiots.


----------



## Jwh2000

Good news! happens to me a lot. We are waiting for pictures.


----------



## mopac

Got it open. Seller did a good packing job but it still sustained some damage in shipping.
Seller double boxed it. With packing material between boxes. I said box looks in good shape. It must have been dropped square on the end. It came in a repro wrapper and
repro box so really it was triple boxed. First thing I noticed was tender was loose from engine and the tongue from tender to engine was really bent. Found the screw in box
but it looked really short. The other part of screw is broke off in the threads in engine.
The tongue can be straightened and I will have to get a new screw and hopefully be
able to get whats left of the screw inside the threads out. So can't run it tonight anyway.
I Think the paint is better than the pictures showed. It is very nice. Happy with it.
Damage could have been worse. Just a broken screw. The touchup spot I thought I saw in the pics was grease and rubbed right off. No touchups on the loco. The gear does not look worn but does have dried grease on it. I would have liked to try it out tonight.
Maybe tomorrow. She is a beauty.

Maybe I can borrow a screw from one of my other engines. Going to work on getting screw out. Still might try to run it tonight.

I know, I know, I will add smoke fluid first.


----------



## mopac

Tried to back broken screw out with a sewing needle. It would not budge. I was able to drill through the screw and it is out. Borrowed a screw from another engine and it
screwed right in so threads are not damaged. So far so good. Time to get some food
and Then I will get some track on the floor and see how it runs. Pics will be tomorrow.


----------



## mopac

Laid some track and I think I got lucky. Nice locomotive.
Light works, smoke works good, runs good. No funny sounds.
I am happy with it, you never know.
I do think it needs a full service and lube and I will do that before I run it much. It needs a spring on front pilot wheels. They won't stay on for a half lap. In reverse they stay on. It is dark in my basement, not enough light to take pics. I will get some pics posted tomorrow if it don't rain all day.

Tried to buy a K5 today but got out bid. I am not paying 80 some plus shipping. Got an eye on a couple more.


----------



## cramden

Mopac, it sounds like quite an ordeal you had to go through. Glad it finally arrived. Too bad the shipper didn't separate the engine and tender and place some packing between the two. Gilbert placed a small wood block between the engine and tender when it was packed in the tube or in a set for shipping out to stores. That way even if the box was dropped on end the weight of the engine or tender wouldn't bend the tongue or break the screw or mount. When I go to shows I always ask the seller to separate if possible the two for transport. A new screw and straightening the tongue should be easy enough. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## mopac

I guess alls well that ends well. I am pretty critical when I pay this much.
And I really like this new engine. It is nice.
I think I have a spring in my parts boxes. I do not like the pilot wheels floating off the rails. Man those springs work. My 282 was bad and the spring did the trick. Pilot wheels
have still never came off.


----------



## flyernut

Glad you finally got it...On that short shoulder screw, all 3 of my northern's use that short shoulder screw.


----------



## mopac

I think you are right. I pulled a screw from a 302 and it was the short shoulder screw.
Worked great. I am lucky I did not mess up the threads getting the broken screw out.
I would think it was dropped hard to break a screw. I think my 336 is nice and this 332AC might be nicer. Glad I got a 332AC. Best I can tell this is AF steamer number 15. I was suppose to stop at 10. A nice little collection. Nothing like yours. Not sure why we get so many. You can only run so many at a time.


----------



## mopac

I really need to get my layout built. LOL, tired of the floor. I am too old for that. Layout
to be portable and I am getting aspirations. The aspiration is to take layout to a local
train show. There is a community center within 10 miles of the house and they hold 2 train shows a year. I have gone there for many years. People set up their layouts there. Some just on the floor. One guy has a massive G scale, he is on the floor.
Every year there is only 1 S layout. And that is a S club of St Louis. They only run lionel
engines. I think a layout with these old AF steamers would be a big hit. Who don't like
old smoking steamers chugging around a layout.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> I think you are right. I pulled a screw from a 302 and it was the short shoulder screw.
> Worked great. I am lucky I did not mess up the threads getting the broken screw out.
> I would think it was dropped hard to break a screw. I think my 336 is nice and this 332AC might be nicer. Glad I got a 332AC. Best I can tell this is AF steamer number 15. I was suppose to stop at 10. A nice little collection. Nothing like yours. Not sure why we get so many. You can only run so many at a time.


You now need a K335 Northern. I had the set as a kid.


----------



## mopac

I need another big casino win before I get a K335. I lost a bundle today. No new
train for me.

I would like a K335.


----------

